# HD4200 onboard ?



## Mainboard (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## qubit (Oct 5, 2009)

There appears to be something missing...

The forum software doesn't normally allow blank posts, so how??


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 5, 2009)

qubit said:


> There appears to be something missing...
> 
> The forum software doesn't normally allow blank posts, so how??



It's not really blank. There's an attachment supposedly, and a URL but it's not showing, perhaps because of wrong placement of BB code.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2009)

try it in next gpuz release, should work


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quite funny to see negative clocks though


----------

